# enough fiber?



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi, newbie from Malaysia here. Based on my current food mix, do you guys is this content enough fiber?

1 - SunSeed Sunscription Vita Hedgehog Adult Food
Protein - 37%, Fat 7%, Fiber 12% 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=16627

2 - 1st Choice Cat food: Adult 1-10 years INDOOR - SHORT HAIR Chicken Formula
Protein - 30%, Fat 17%, Fiber 2.5% 
http://1stchoice.ca/en/products/showProduct-66.html

3 - ProDiet Kitten Tuna Dry
Protein - 32%, Fat 9%, Fiber 5% 
http://prodiet.com.my/product/products/dry-food-500g

I give them some boiled salmon cube as treat daily. I think this ProDiet Kitten Tuna Dry is not famous in western country. Anyone is using this brand and any comment?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I have not used any of the foods, though I know the Sunseed hedgehog food is sold in the US, though (as far as I know), not the cat foods. They don't look too bad to me though, especially the 1st Choice cat food. With the Sunseed's high fiber, I'm guessing that's probably high enough for them (considering most people do cat foods only, which tend to not have a lot of fiber), but you can also give them veggies and insects for added fiber if you think they have constipation issues.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

hi kelsey, thank for the reply 
they don't take any veggie for fruit, tried several types but they are not interested with it. live insert or worms is out of my list as my family concern about it. i am also having doubts on the canned or dried worms that sold here, so also out of my list. 
currently thy are still doing good, i don't really think they are facing constipated issue as still can see their poops everywhere, bowl, wheel and floor. 

just to collect some opinion and discuss with all the hedgehog lover here, thanks guy!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If your family is worried about having live insects in the house, do you think they would let you get some live ones, then freeze them? Then you would not have live insects in the house, and plain frozen ones should (from what I've read) have less risk of causing problems. If your family will let you, you could keep the mealworms alive for even just the course of one day (buy them in the morning, freeze them at night) so that you can feed them some veggies and good stuff and make sure they're healthy for your hedgies. But if your family is completely against it, then lack of insects shouldn't hurt them either.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

yes, my family is totally against this, this is the main reason i feed the hedgehog food. my original plan was mix cat food as main food, salmon and insert as treat. but seems like this is not happening.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

hi kelsey, finally manage to convince to feed them some canned dried mealties.
yesh, it might not sound good or fresh for them, but at least some treat to enhance their diet :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad they're letting you treat your hedgies!  If the mealies are freeze-dried, just keep an eye on their poop - freeze-dried can sometimes cause constipation too, if too many are fed at one time.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> Glad they're letting you treat your hedgies!  If the mealies are freeze-dried, just keep an eye on their poop - freeze-dried can sometimes cause constipation too, if too many are fed at one time.


OIC. currently only 5pcs per day for both.
Wondering should i top up the mealies to 10 (maybe?) for my pregnant girl?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't give that many to her, because they are freeze-dried. If you want to give her some extra fat to help with babies and developing milk, a kitten food would be best, to slowly start adding some into her regular food.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> Personally, I wouldn't give that many to her, because they are freeze-dried. If you want to give her some extra fat to help with babies and developing milk, a kitten food would be best, to slowly start adding some into her regular food.


ok. noted


----------

